
Sample Mean - sebg
https://www.datayou.org/lessons/sample-mean
======
sebg
Hi Friends - just a quick note regarding notation. I messed up the sigma
notation for the arithmetic average. Though I have updated the transcript, the
video currently has the incorrect notation. This shall be fixed later this
evening. Apologies for the confusion.

~~~
sebg
Issue with video fixed, uploaded, video replaced, and all set to go. Enjoy!

